# AZAZEL'S STORY part I



## Nightstorm (Jul 8, 2002)

The harbor was cover in fog. Standing, with one foot up on a crate resting, Daniel looked out over what he could make of the harbor. The main harbor in Greyhawk would be busy with saliors, travelers and merchents coming and going. But for now it was all still and quiet with only a flock of birds breaking the silence. In another hour he would be meeting one of the most powerful wizards in the city if not this part of the continent. What worry Daniel though was what would a very powerful wizard like Asmir want with a hire sword like him?


----------



## Nightstorm (Jul 8, 2002)

*AZAZEL'S STORY partII*

"Would the lady like to share ?" the bum asked Taria in a intoxicated sluring voice.  " It's eight am in the morning old man!" Taria replied while pushing the bum off of her. The bum felled to the ground, his ceramic jug falling out of his hand and rolling under the porch of the Black Dragon Inn's porch. "ah why did you go and do that ? Now we're going have to get more.I'll let you pay seeing has you ' hic' made me lose it" Taria rolled her eyes wondering why she had to be enduring this moment. Just yesterday she was at home in the forest hunting when a owl came up to her and actully talked to her telling Taria that the wizard Asmir needed to see her. So that was yesterday. Today the elven scout was finding herself having to push a drunken human off of her. "Come on Honey! The goodtimes are waiting and Im ready to gooooooooo!"  " Goddess! thought Taria. He's worst than any demon she ever encounter.In fact she would rather be fighting one right now than having to stand here right now. As she walked away(with the bum trying to stand up to follow) Taria caught herself asking " Where does the wizard Asmir live?"


----------



## Nightstorm (Jul 8, 2002)

*AZAZEL'S STORY*

Another hour and the sun would be up. Galen had a long way to go before he finished working in the barn. His father had been ill so Galen, without needing to be asked, started gettingup at four to do the work. Normally he would get up at 6am and do the work his father couldnt get to or the things that always come up not on the work schedule. Now he was doing it all. His mother and father were proud and grateful for his help but how could it be any other way? The most important thing in Galen's life (besides his love and devotion to Pholtus) was his love and devotion to his parents.
            It was as he was bailing out the old hay in a stall when a owl flew in. The owl landed on a hay stack right in front of Galen startling him. Upon seeing that it was just a owl, Galen went back to work. "Master Galen. I have a message to you from master Asmir" said the owl as if speaking were an everyday thing for him.Galen, in shock, looked up in fright and backed away falling over the hay fork. "What manner of infernal trickery is this?" Galen asked. 
"Not infernal trickery Master Galen, but magickal."replied the owl. Master Asmir has asked  that you join him today at his home in the High Quarters at sunset." The owl said.


----------



## Nightstorm (Jul 8, 2002)

*AZAZEL'S STORY part IV*

"Me?" asked Galen."why me?" 
"High Quarters at sunset Master Galen" the owl said again and then flew off.
Galen didnt like magick and he liked wizards anyless. He had ofcourse heard about Asmir. Who hadnt? But something pulled at him to go. At that moment he decided to though he would have to slip past his parents first.


----------



## Nightstorm (Jul 9, 2002)

*AZAZEL'S STORY partV*

black 

Dispite the fact that the Three had left thier respective houses at different times that day and had various encounters along the way, all three arrieved at the gate of Asmir at the same time. Looking into each other's faces they all could tell that they were here for the same thing. Each introduced themselfs.
There was Daniel Loggins a human that worked as a hired arm for various merchents . He was a man around 35 years of age. He had an air of masculintiy about himself and diffently carried himself as the cornor stone of the group that had just formed thourgh mutual experiance. 
There was Taria Moonglow an elven woman in her late 20's(that is in human years as elves live far longer than humans ever could). She was her village scout and had great experiance tracking down numerous demons in the past.
The third while not the last was the youngest being only 16 years old. A human boy,Galen was a devout follower of the god Pholtus(of the Blinding Light). He seemed pure of heart and would someday( Daniel thought to himself upon meeting Galen) make a great Knight.


----------



## Nightstorm (Jul 10, 2002)

*Azazel's story part VI*

The three stood outside the gate talking for almost 20minutes relating the story of the owl that all of them shared. Just as they were deciding to go in, the gate opened up . With some reluctance, the three walked in. On the inside of the gate stood a man in armor at guard. Beside the guard was an odd sight. A large, two foot wide human eye sat on top of a bloody stalk that remained stationary. The guard said" Master Asmir is ready to see you. Follow the road on up if you will please". Walked up they did and knoked on the door. But no answer until the door just opened up on it's own.The Three walked in to find the doors to a sitting room opened.


----------



## Nightstorm (Jul 10, 2002)

*Azazel's Story partVII*

Galen, being far less experianced and far less patient than the other two, went into the waiting room without even taking a look in. 
The waiting room was as grand as the grounds were. A small library lined a whole wall while paintings and ornaments of exotic places and people covered the others.
Just as the three were beginning to wonder if someone was going to greet them, in ran a young,blonde woman of about 20years of age.
"Fireball" the young woman said in a calm,but firm tone. "Fireball!!!!" she screamed when it was realised that the Three's attention was not given. At this point she dived behind a large couch in the room as a fireball came flying through the room. The Three took for cover. Taria had to grab Galen by the collar as he was too intracened by what was happening. The Fireball flew toward the couch that the young woman dived behind and exploded on impact, catching the piece of furniture on fire. The young woman grabed a large bucket of water that sat in the corner(for just such occaions? ) and threw it on the fire.


----------



## Nightstorm (Jul 18, 2002)

*Azazel's Story part VIII*

Smoke bellowed from the couch. The Three slowly came out of cover looking at the damage done by the ball of fire. The young woman who had warn the Three of the fireball looked up from the couch. "Asmir is going to be so pissed" a silence filled the room. "Maybe I can hide this" she said. Her question was answered by a loud voice " Endora? What is that smell?!!"


----------

